# DOUBLE DIGIT DAY!!!!!!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

fished yesterday for 3hrs landed 13 fish missed about a half dozen others. Bite was hot, landed 4 off one spot, 5 off another, searching for that 10th fish I made a decision to fish downstream further which paid off with 4/7 off the last spot I tried. A lot of football shaped females in the bunch. Only two smaller fish. Caught on eggs. I only saw one guy who fell flat on his face in about a foot or so of water. Heard the loud splash behind me turned around to see him getting up soaked. Reassured him that it's nothing I haven't done before and it's part of fishing tribs. Still hilarious though.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice! Still waiting for my first double digit day. Congrats!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

RStock521 said:


> Nice! Still waiting for my first double digit day. Congrats!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Bet that was a cool dip Great to hear about your good fortune.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on good morning, -hope to have similar results tomorrow. - without the cool dip, of course.....

(I take it the guy who took a dive wasn't laynhardwood, MDbuckeye, RStock521, or Captainfishpond since they "liked" your report!)


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Wasn't me, although I fall all the time.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

fished again today, it was a little more tough conditions but managed 6 fish total off 3 different tribs.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

You must be having a blast! I have never caught one, but had one on for about 5 seconds.Up at Fremont, launched straight up like a rocket and that was it.


----------

